# Swacker Broadheads???



## Maxxis Shooter (Aug 3, 2010)

Anybody have any problems with the swacker 100 grains?


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

i use them and dont have any troubles at all fly great and dont open in flight


----------

